# Had to try my hand at the seam rippers



## corian king (Sep 19, 2010)

Hello All. I had to try my hand at the seam rippers.
As you can see I did some out of corian and most of the ladies really like them.I did have a few ladies that wanted something a little bigger because they have hand problems.So with them in mind I made some out of wood and they really liked them.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow those are amazing!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 19, 2010)

Really nice work.


----------



## kenlicciardello (Sep 19, 2010)

Those are great.  I really like the thicker handles on the wooden on ones.


----------



## jscola (Sep 20, 2010)

What kind of price can you ask for seem rippers?  Thanks,  Joe


----------



## Red Coin (Sep 20, 2010)

Those are really nice, especially the larger size.. the cheesy ones you get in the store are so small and slippery!   I like the wooden ones best, BTW.

Thanks for posting, dee


----------



## corian king (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks to all for the kind words..
JIM


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 21, 2010)

Jim those look great----I knew you would like making them.
Great shape.


----------



## Skye (Sep 21, 2010)

I gotta look up your tutorial Gary. I've got a craft show at my wife's school coming up in a few months, low buck items will probably do much better than fancy shmancy pens.


----------



## corian king (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Gary!! I appreciate the kind words.
JIM


----------



## bitshird (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice job, I actually like the Corian, and I'm not a great fan of Corian, but those look great.


----------



## W.Y. (Sep 24, 2010)

Very nice  work.
I also like the looks of the corian ones. Your work is   actually the nicest  I have ever seen in that particlar style of making them.  Gives me an idea for my large stash of corian pen blanks..

I just signed up for thirteen consecutive Saturdays    of craft fair  sales starting tomorrow  (Sept 25) to Dec 18 . I will see how the seam rippers go in my particular part of the country . I have given half a dozen away already  but this will be the first time displaying them at craft sales. 

Getting  crowded here with over 100 pens and over 50 bowls and platters and segmented vessels  etc   and many dozens of other types of turnings so hopefully I can reduce my inventory way down so I can start the fun of making more  all over again first of the year.


----------



## corian king (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you Mr young for the very kind words.
Good luck at the shows!!!
JIM


----------



## RyanNJ (Jan 2, 2011)

Jim,
Did you use just a standard 1/2x1/2 blank or something bigger for the corian ones?


----------



## ldubia (Jan 2, 2011)

Something to consider for some people.  The seam rippers get dull after a while or break and get thrown away. While these look really nice and have a great feel for the person using them, the question they will ask themselves is, "Do I want to spend that much on this and have to throw it away when it breaks."  

I make mine by placing the plastic cover inside the wood or other material.  Then the ripper slides out and is replaceable for about $2. Of course, that means the handle has to be a bit bigger to accommodate the plastic cover internally.  Of course, this is just my two cents worth.

So how do you like making the rippers?


----------



## bitshird (Jan 2, 2011)

ldubia said:


> Something to consider for some people.  The seam rippers get dull after a while or break and get thrown away. While these look really nice and have a great feel for the person using them, the question they will ask themselves is, "Do I want to spend that much on this and have to throw it away when it breaks."
> 
> I make mine by placing the plastic cover inside the wood or other material.  Then the ripper slides out and is replaceable for about $2. Of course, that means the handle has to be a bit bigger to accommodate the plastic cover internally.  Of course, this is just my two cents worth.
> 
> So how do you like making the rippers?



Larry I agree, When I was selling them I did a Tutorial, and I've sold over 30 complete Seam Rippers and several thousand of the Dritz seam rippers, I think after paying 10.00 to 15.00 that they people should be able to just insert a new cutter, here is a link to the tutorial  I did,http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=67773 I'm kind of glad you're selling them now, I still have about 60 I'm holding on to for my own use.  Maybe you should do an up dated one.


----------



## ldubia (Jan 3, 2011)

Ken,
That is the tutorial I first used when I set out to try them.  It is very well written and informative.  I doubt that I could do it any better.

I do like the way the rippers Jim is making look.  They are very polished and classy.  As I often say to many, there is always more than one way to do things.  And all or none are right or wrong.  (My dad said that when I was growing up and I could never figure out what he meant by that until much later in life.)

I have added thimbles to the mix as well as pin cushions.  All of them are selling very well.


----------

